# AVCHD vs MP4



## captainblood (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a Sony that can record videos in AVCHD 60fps or MP4 30fps. I'd prefer to shoot in AVCHD but have no way to edit such files. In that case, which gives me the higher quality output:


1. Shoot in AVCHD and then convert to MP4 on the computer for editing, or
2. Shoot directly in MP4


-CB


----------



## SamWiseGale (Dec 14, 2012)

With regards to quality, when looking at stills from each other, they are pretty much identical, AVCHD renders motion better and more efficiently.

There will be no benefit filming in AVCHD to then end up converting so just shoot in MP4.

- Sam


----------



## johnshevi (Dec 16, 2012)

captainblood said:


> I have a Sony that can record videos in AVCHD 60fps or MP4 30fps. I'd prefer to shoot in AVCHD but have no way to edit such files. In that case, which gives me the higher quality output:
> 
> 
> 1. Shoot in AVCHD and then convert to MP4 on the computer for editing, or
> ...



Personally, i think you should shot in AVCHD for its higher quality than mp4. however, if you then would like to use these avchd files to be edit or play or some other using, MP4 format would be much acceptable. In a word, depends on your further using with these video files.

BTW, Handbrake (free) is a nice tool to convert from a range of source video files to mp4 format. Or you can refer to guide about avchd to mp4 here.

How to Convert MTS to MP4 format

Try it and let me know if it works.

Regards

Shevis


----------



## wellsithess (Sep 2, 2013)

johnshevi said:


> captainblood said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Sony that can record videos in AVCHD 60fps or MP4 30fps. I'd prefer to shoot in AVCHD but have no way to edit such files. In that case, which gives me the higher quality output:
> ...



I agree, shot in AVCHD(.mts) format for view. and use video converter tool to convert them to mp4 for edting. that is the best way.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Oct 12, 2017)

Which "Sony" do you have?  It makes a difference.  If you are talking about an "a5000" (which is one of the cameras I have) then you need to know this:

In AVCHD/MTS mode, the "60 fps" is NOT 60 FRAMES per second, it is 60 FIELDS per second.  The camera captures 30 frames per second in 1920 x 1080 resolution and then creates 2 interlaced fields from each frame which are stored consecutively.  This is done because early "Full HD" equipment (televisions, etc.) could not handle the data for a FULL HD frame.
_[2017-10-13 "interlaced" not "interleaved". Well, actually both but... ]_

The MTS mode 24 fps IS full 1920 x 1080 at 24P, which means each frame is stored "as-is".  But the frame rate is obviously slower.  24 fps is still a widely use PROFESSIONAL speed.  It is just a bit harder to use.  Not much though.  But it takes a bit of practice.

On the other hand, the 1080P MP4 mode is NOT 1920 x 1080.  it is 1440 x 1080p.  The bit rate is also low (12 mbps).

From the above, I cannot see any reason to use the MP4 mode on this camera--for anything.

So on the "a5000", there are only 2 modes worth using at all and both are AVCHD/MTS.  Or, use a different camera.  Aside from some "test" clips, I have never bothered with the "a5000" for video.  It is a still camera.  The "a5100" on the other hand is a good "minimum" video camera.


----------

